

Walking Naked into the Embassy - bensummers
http://billt.posterous.com/walking-naked-into-the-embassy

======
mru
Will they no longer keep restricted items at the guard station outside the
embassy? It's a couple of years since last time I was there.

~~~
lutorm
In Stockholm they _say_ they won't hold stuff in the instructions, but if you
do have something that you can't enter with, they will. I guess they just
don't want to be inundated with stuff.

------
mhb
This pointless, rambling, navel-gazing is not a harbinger of delightful
insights from Digital Planet.

~~~
mustpax
What you say might be true, but you're not making an argument so much as you
are just name calling. If you don't find anything in the argument to respond
to, it's better to not respond to it rather than fill HN with such vitriol.

~~~
henrikschroder
The policy to not allow electronic devices, and expanding what this means to
ludicrous levels might not be the smartest policy, but the point of this
article is basically "I get bored without my toys".

I try to go on a longer vacation every year, and I never bring my laptop or go
online when I'm gone. There are a lot of people I interact with over the
internet on a daily basis, but it really is ok to let go for a while. If you
stay off the internet for two weeks, they sky won't fall down, you won't have
missed anything, and you really don't need to update your facebook status or
twitter some crap every day. The author of this article should try it
sometime, unless the extreme hardship of being disconnected for a few hours
has scarred him for good...

------
sh1mmer
Having done this for my L1 visa, and jettisoned the USB key I forgot was on my
key ring, I'm still puzzled by the author.

All the documentation is very upfront about this procedure. I think it should
be obvious to anyone vaguely technical the range of small bugs that can be
made now.

As such removing disambiguation is pretty sensible plan. Rather than airport
security which makes a pretense of banning "dangerous" items at least in this
case they can say you were warned and there is no room for misinterpretation.

------
jhancock
The U.S. Consul services offices in Shanghai have not allowed electronic
devices for at least the last 5 years. They have lockers to store thing in
prior to entering the waiting area. Its not something that bothers me but I do
find it unnecessary.

------
warfangle
This is the first I've heard of electronics (CF card? what?) not being allowed
into US embassies. Is this new?

Regardless, it's embarrassing.

------
robk
The US emb in Lon will hold things for you now. This is new in the past 12
months or so.

